# Caseking - defekte Ware zurückgesendet



## Alphadude (16. Januar 2014)

*Caseking - defekte Ware zurückgesendet*

Hallo, 

vor einigen Tagen habe ich meine vor ca. 9 Monaten gekaufte, defekte Grafikkarte (Gigabyte HD 7950 Windforce 3x) mit der Bitte auf Ersatz oder Erstattung an Caseking zurückgeschickt. Heute bekam ich eine Mail, dass die Karte wieder an mich zurückgeht und ich habe mir endlich mal einen persönlichen Eindruck von schlechtem Kundenservice machen können. 

Der Fehler: alle paar Stunden, manchmal auch nur einmal am Tag oder seltener, flacker der Bildschirm bei Verwendung des Desktops schwarz auf. Treiberaktualisierungen, Monitortausch, Neuaufsetzen des Systems und Tausch der Grafikkarte haben selbstverständlich stattgefunden. Dass dieser Fehler nicht innerhalb von 5 Minuten bei den ehrenwerten Hardwaregöttern von Caseking nicht reproduziert werden kann, wundert mich nicht. Aber wieso zur Hölle sollte ich eine funktionierende Karte einschicken? Der Fehler ist übrigens auch auf diversen Hardwareseiten zu verzeichnen, ich bilde mir sicherlich nichts ein.

Wie kann es also sein, dass ein doch relativ bekannter Shop einen derart lächerlichen, praktisch nicht vorhandenen Kundenservice hat? Amazon nimmt ohne wenn und aber Artikel zurück, teilweise ohne Angabe von Gründen auch noch nach der gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen Frist. 

Ich möchte nun also ein weiteres Mal um Ersatz oder Erstattung bitten und hoffe, dass weitere Schritte nicht nötig sein werden.

MfG
ein irritierter Kunde


----------



## hanzy4cheap (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Caseking - defekte Ware zurückgesendet*

Hast du den defekt denn vor 9 monaten schon bemerkt? Dann wär es sehr spät den zu deklarieren. Ich hab bis jetz nur positive erfahrungen mit caseking gerade was den support beim umtausch angeht...


----------



## Caseking-Mike (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Caseking - defekte Ware zurückgesendet*

*Da der Nutzer den Text auch in einem anderen Forum gepostet hat, kopiere ich mal meine Antwort hier rein. Zur Klärung wäre es aber sinnvoll sich dann für ein Forum zu entscheiden.*

Hallo Alphadude,

unser Kundenservice ist eigentlich sehr umfangreich ausgestaltet und mitunter eben auch hier jederzeit zu erreichen. Sollte es ein Problem geben bin ich natürlich gern bereit zur Lösung beizutragen, brauche jedoch zunächst erst mal deine Kundennummer, damit ich dich überhaupt identifizieren kann. (per PM!)

Weiterhin kann ich schon Mal einige Dinge vorweg erklären:
Laut BGB hast du 9 Monate nach Kauf (unabhängig von der freiwilligen Garantie des Herstellers) bei uns ein Recht auf Nachbesserung/Nacherfüllung, was man umgangssprachlich meist Gewährleistung nennt. Dabei ist zunächst zu klären, ob es sich um einen Gewährleistungsfall handelt, aber wir sind da in der Regel sehr kulant und erkennen auch unabhängig von der in den ersten 6 Monaten nach Kauf geltenden Beweislastumkehr Reklamationen an. Eine sofortige Erstattung des Kaufbetrags ist dabei generell nicht möglich und per Gesetz erst nach mehreren fehlgeschlagenen Reparatur-/Austauschversuchen möglich. Das macht auch kein anderer Händler. Ob es zu einem Austausch der Ware oder zu einer Reparatur kommt, hängt vom Produkt selber ab, wobei wir bei Grafikkarten zunächst selbst die Funktion prüfen und dann die Karten im Gewährleistungsfall zur Reparatur an den Hersteller schicken müssen. In deinem Fall ist ein Austausch sowieso nicht möglich, da die Karte nicht mehr hergestellt wird.

Ob bei dir nun eine Weiterleitung an den Hersteller bereits erfolgt ist oder nicht, kann ich ohne Kundennummer leider nicht sagen. Sollte sich bei dir der Fehler nach wie vor zeigen, kannst du die Karte gern erneut zu uns schicken, wobei du gleichzeitig auch nach anderen Fehlerquellen suchen solltest. Sollte sich auch dann kein Fehler feststellen lassen und die Karte bei uns tadellos funktionieren, kann auch der beste Kundensupport in so einem Fall leider nichts daran ändern und die Fehlerursache muss woanders liegen.

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------



## Pokerclock (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Caseking - defekte Ware zurückgesendet*



Caseking-Mike schrieb:


> Eine sofortige Erstattung des Kaufbetrags ist dabei generell nicht möglich und per Gesetz erst nach mehreren fehlgeschlagenen Reparatur-/Austauschversuchen möglich.


 
Der zitierte Satz könnte etwas missverständlich wirken, daher zur Verdeutlichung: Ein Rücktritt vom Kaufvertrag ist schon dann möglich, wenn der Käufer eine angemessene Frist zur Nacherfüllung/Nachbesserung gesetzt hat und diese erfolglos (= Verkäufer hat nicht nacherfüllt/nachgebessert) abgelaufen ist (§437 Nr. 2 BGB in Verbindung mit §323 I BGB). Ausführlicher:

Wie viele Nachbesserungsversuche stehen einem Verkäufer zu?

Wem Die Aussage vom Anwalt nicht ausreicht, kann selbst in eine Bibliothek fahren und im (Kurz-)Kommentar nachlesen (Jauernig, BGB-Kommentar, 12. Auflage, §437 RdNr. 4) oder für 69 € gleich selbst kaufen. 

Den Knackpunkt, den ich hier sehe, ist eher der Nachweis, dass überhaupt ein Sachmangel vorliegt. Den muss der Käufer erbringen.  Vielleicht hilft es das Flackern in einem Video festzuhalten. Die Beweislastumkehr für den Zeitpunkt des Bestehens des Sachmangels (nicht für den Sachmangel selbst) liegt leider auch auf Käuferseite. Da wird sich dann zeigen wie kulant ein Händler sein kann.


----------



## Caseking-Mike (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Caseking - defekte Ware zurückgesendet*

Da bei Caseking die angemessenen Fristen natürlich eingehalten werden und dieser Fall offenbar schon fertig bearbeitet wurde, bin ich auf diesen Rücktrittgrund bei Fristüberschreitung als Sonderfall nicht extra eingegangen und das wird bei uns in der Regel sowieso nicht vorkommen. Was unter einer angemessenen Frist zu verstehen ist, ist darüber hinaus auch nicht vollständig geklärt. Ansonsten sind wir bei der Anerkennung eines Gewährleistungsfalles durchaus kulant, denn wir wissen, dass es für den Kunden nicht immer so einfach ist einen Defekt nachzuweisen. Die Frage wäre dann auch noch, ob dieser durch den Kunden verursacht wurde oder bei Gefahrübergang bereits im Keim angelegt war. Wenn ein vermeintlich defektes Gerät bei uns aber nachweislich einwandfrei funktioniert, dann können wir da nichts weiter machen und das Problem muss woanders liegen.

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------



## drstoecker (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Caseking - defekte Ware zurückgesendet*

versuch doch mal einem bekannten die Karte zum testen zu geben oder schau doch nach nemfehler in der ereignisanzeige unter windows was da fürnfehlercode angezeigt wird oder teste die Karte mal unter furmark. ein ähnliches problem hatte ich auch mal mit caseking es ging um eine razer maus. nachdem die keinen defekt feststellen konnten hab ich das teil auch so wieder bekommen. also am besten ist es immer wenn der artikel gar nicht mehr funktioniert oder der fehler sofort kommt. haste das problem eigentlich bei jedem spiel?


----------



## Alphadude (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Caseking - defekte Ware zurückgesendet*

Danke erstmal für die umfangreiche Antwort. Der Hauptdefekt der Grafikkarte ist wie gesagt das Flimmern/Artefakt während dem normalen Desktopbetrieb. Dieses Problem tritt extrem unregelmäßig auf, manchmal alle paar Tage, manchmal 2 mal an einem Tag.

Weitere nervige "Defekte", die mir aufgefallen sind: Spulenfiepen beim  Starten von z.B. Max Payne 3 und Risen sowie ein anderes störendes Geräusch, das ich nicht recht einordnen kann und auch nur beim Spielen auftritt (sobal ich z.B. ins Spielmenü bei Skyrim  gehe, also Escape drücke, ist es wieder weg). Zweiterer Defekt klingt nicht unbedingt wie Spulenfiepen, sondern in etwa wie ein summender alter Fernseher(?).

Nachträglich noch meine Kundendaten: 

Sachbearbeiter [Name zensiert]
Datum 15.01.2014
Beleg Nr 7648820
Kundennummer 487859

Bestell- /Rechnungsnr.: 706137
Bestelldatum: 24.03.13


ursprünglicher Reklamationstext: 

Angaben zur Rücksendung:
Menge: 1
Produktbezeichnung: Gigabyte RADEON HD 7950 OC, Windforce 3X, 3072 MB DDR5, miniDP
Artikelnummer: GCGB-002
Komplettsystem: Ja
Fehlerbeschreibung:
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, seit einiger Zeit habe ich mit der bei Caseking erworbenen Grafikkarte erhebliche Probleme. Zum einen tritt bei allen Spielen ein sehr störendes Spulenfiepen ein, zum anderen gibt die Karte andere, nicht weniger störende Geräusche von sich. Der letztendliche Reklamationsgrund ist allerdings v.a. folgender: Trotz akzeptabler Betriebstemperaturen stelle ich des Öfteren Artefakte fest (vor allem während dem Spielen), die beim Einbau exakt derselben Grafikkarte eines Bekannten in meinem Rechner nie auftraten. Treiberaktualisierungen etc. wurden natürlich vorgenommen. Ich bitte daher um eine Ersatzlieferung respektive Erstattung des Kaufpreises. Mit freundlichen Grüßen, XXX


----------



## Caseking-Mike (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Caseking - defekte Ware zurückgesendet*

Wäre es dir möglich die Fehler im Desktopbetrieb zu fotografieren oder zu filmen? Wenn das etwas ist, was nur sehr sporadisch auftritt, ist es für uns sehr schwer das Problem zu verifizieren, was wir aber zwingend tun müssen. Es würde uns bei einer zweiten Reklamation helfen. Weiterhin muss ich nochmal betonen, dass Spulenfiepen kein Defekt ist und damit auch keinen Reklamationsgrund darstellen kann, weil dadurch die Funktion der Grafikkarte nicht beeinträchtigt wird. Das sollte aber hinlänglich bekannt sein. Diese Geräuschentwicklungen, die je nach Belastungszustand und daraus resultierender Spannung auf den Kondensatoren auftreten kann, gehören einfach in den Bereich Hersteller-Qualität, für die der Kunde bei der Kaufentscheidung selbst verantwortlich ist.

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------



## _chiller_ (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Caseking - defekte Ware zurückgesendet*

Spulenfiepen im Hauptmenü von Max Payne 3 ist völlig normal da man dort weit mehr als 1000fps erreicht(probiers mal mit fraps aus), ab drei- bis vierstelligen fps-raten hat so gut wie jede Grafikkarte Spulenfiepen


----------



## Alphadude (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Caseking - defekte Ware zurückgesendet*

Leider habe ich nicht die medialen Möglichkeiten, um den Monitor in diesem Umfang zu überwachen. Ich habe vor einiger Zeit allerdings ein Video gefunden, das den Defekt kongruent widerspiegelt: New desktop image flashing - flicker problem - YouTube 

Das Flimmern hält bei mir allerdings nur den Bruchteil einer Sekunde an und tritt sehr sporadisch auf -nicht so lange andauernd wie im Video (weshalb ich das schlecht "beweisen" kann), vom Visuellen her ist es aber exakt dasselbe - Verzerrungen und schwarze Balken, die ohne meine Einwirkung und ohne jegliche Regelmäßigkeit plötzlich aufblitzen.

Das Spulenfiepen und die anderen Geräusche sind da bei weitem nicht so störend und mir ist auch klar, dass derartige Phänomene nicht unter die Garantiebestimmungen fallen, weswegen ich das nur am Rande erwähnt haben wollte.


----------



## Caseking-Mike (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Caseking - defekte Ware zurückgesendet*

Das ist leider eine unglückliche Situation und wir möchten dir gern helfen, aber wir benötigen trotzdem irgendwie einen Nachweis. Wir können die Karte nicht 3 Tage lang im Betrieb testen und da jemanden hin setzen, der darauf was zockt, bis dann mal das Bild ruckelt. ^^

Diesen Fehlernachweis musst du erbringen, denn wie gesagt, bei uns hatte sich im Belastungstest nichts ungewöhnliches gezeigt. Versuch vll mal herauszufinden, mit welchen Programmen und bei welchen Belastungszuständen es eher auftritt.

Lass dein Smartphone mit gestarteter Kamera-App neben dir liegen. Was das Video betrifft: bei Firefox z.B. hilft es enorm die Hardwarebeschleunigung unter "Einstellungen -> Erweitert" zu deaktivieren, da die manchmal zu so etwas führen kann. 

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------



## Alphadude (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Caseking - defekte Ware zurückgesendet*

Leider tritt der Defekt browserunabhängig auf, teilweise sogar wenn ich eine PDF ansehe oder in Word schreibe. Nur bei Spielen konnte ich es noch nicht feststellen, aber das ist leider auch nur "Glück im Unglück". 

Wenn ich es tatsächlich schaffen könnte, den Defekt auf Video festzuhalten: Würde sich das wenigstens lohnen und ich erhielte eine neue Karte oder würde versucht werden, den Fehler handwerklich "auszubessern" oder die Karte zum Hersteller zu schicken, sodass ich mehrere Wochen den Rechner nicht benutzen könnte? Ich frage explizit nach, weil diese Verfahrensweise aus anderen Erfahrungsberichten mit Caseking hervorgeht. 

MfG Felix


----------



## Caseking-Mike (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Caseking - defekte Ware zurückgesendet*

Hm das heißt also, es passiert eher dann, wenn die Karte im Idle-Zustand ist. Da wir die Karte nicht mehr im Angebot haben und sie nicht mehr hergestellt wird, können wir sie nur an den Hersteller einschicken, wobei wir das in diesem Fall bei einer zweiten Einsendung wohl so oder so machen würden, da wir den schwer greifbaren Fehler nicht reproduzieren können und Gigabyte ganz andere Möglichkeiten hat die eigenen Produkte zu testen und ggf. die einzelnen Performance-States der GPU zu überwachen.

Gigabyte würde dann direkt die Karte reparieren oder z.B. ein anderes BIOS flashen oder selber austauschen und die neue Karte an uns weiterleiten. "Handwerklich" können wir bei defekter Hardware natürlich wenig machen, wir sind ja kein Halbleiterwerk. Es ist auch nicht unmöglich, dass Gigabyte selbst keinen Fehler findet, dann würden wir dir die Versandkosten in Rechnung stellen müssen und spätestens dann bräuchten wir definitiv einen Beweis für die Existenz eines Fehlers um da nochmal was machen zu können. Und ja, dieser Vorgang würde mehrere Wochen dauern.

Eine andere Verfahrensweise gibt es auch bei anderen Händlern ohne Fehlernachweis und Fehlerverifikation nicht. 

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------



## Alphadude (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Caseking - defekte Ware zurückgesendet*

Ärgerlich, aber trotzdem danke für die Hilfe. Ich werde sehen was sich machen lässt und die Karte ggf. mit Beweisvideo nochmal einschicken und mich evtl. noch einmal melden.

MfG Felix


----------



## DrDave (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Caseking - defekte Ware zurückgesendet*

Hey,
ich kenne dieses Flackern nur, wenn per Afterburner mittels des unofficial overclocking modes übertaktet wird.
Der Grund dabei ist, dass die Grafikkarte bei leichter Belastung sehr häufig bzw. überhaupt in den 3D Modus taktet und dann wieder zurück und immer so weiter.
Das ist auch der Grund wieso es in Spielen nicht auftritt, da sie dort den 3D Takt immer hält.
Manche ältere Treiber können das auch verursachen.
Was du machen kannst:
1. Mit GPUz die Taktraten beobachten.
2. Den eventuell aktivierten unofficial OC mode deaktivieren.
3. nochmal den alten treiber deinstallieren, am besten über das AMD Treiber uninstall tool, da dies wirklich alle Reste entfernt (soweit ich weiß, nur bei Win 7 möglich) oder eben per hand deinstallieren->ccleaner laufen lassen um die treiberreste zu entfernen-> neuesten Treiber komplett installieren


----------



## Alphadude (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Caseking - defekte Ware zurückgesendet*

Hi,

einen OC Mod verwende ich nicht und den Treiber habe ich schon mehrmals aktualisiert (auch mithilfe von Catalyst Uninstall Utility, wobei hier immer während der Deinstallation der Bildschirm schwarz wurde und ich den PC neustarten musste). Aber trotzdem danke!


----------

